

Ask HN: What's the average age of your development team? - Peroni

I'm curious simply because I'm convinced that HN has an older demographic than most forums and I often wonder if that translates to real life.<p>It would be interesting to return to a thread like this in 5 years time to see if the demographic has changed.<p>I work with a team of 24 developers and our average age is around 29 which I assume is higher than most averages in the UK at least.<p>So enlighten me. Posting your location would be a useful factor for comparison too.
======
anywherenotes
around mid-50's or about 60. company has been in business since 1978, very
little turnover, small company - so not many new hires. NJ

------
thifm
23 / SP - Brazil

------
shacharz
28, Israel

------
mnicole
34, PDX

------
ianpurton
43, UK.

------
robflynn
33 / SC

------
ma77c
34 / NY

------
philipcamilleri
30, NYC

------
nantes
34, ATX

------
goyalpulkit
23, CH

------
tagabek
18, CA

------
Splendor
35, ID

------
prenk10
36, UK

